
NYC finds elevated lead levels in water at school for gifted kids - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/education/nyc-finds-elevated-lead-levels-water-school-gifted-kids-article-1.2962973
======
mempko
Flint still doesn't have clean water. Let's see how NYC responds.

~~~
kafkaesq
Indeed, we shall. So far at least one person of responsibility seems to be
taking cues from the Trump administration, and offering "alternative facts" as
a remedy:

 _Deputy Schools Chancellor Elizabeth Rose said families are notified of test
results with letters sent home, and the results are also posted online._

 _“We have great drinking water in our schools,” Rose said. “We know it’s
safe.”_

